#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  ISO 29000 and ISO 26000

## mgkirupa

Can anyone post ISO 29000 and ISO 26000 which are the standards for quality audit. Thanks in advance.

See More: ISO 29000 and ISO 26000

----------


## Petrorafo

Maybe can help you this link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eriyanto.edy

> Maybe can help you this link:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Can anyone share ISO 9001:2008 Quality management system. 

thanks
edy

----------


## montyt

Petrorafo 
sorry i do not have but will search  


Edy please find link to iso 9001

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eriyanto.edy

Dear montyt 

thanks you for your kindness
it is really helping


regads,
edy

----------


## f81aa

montyt, thanks for sharing

----------

